# nombre fi



## Eva Maria

Context:

Tractat de matemàtiques.

"Nombre fi" és equivalent a "nombre finit"?

EM


----------



## ernest_

Hola Eva,

No ho havia sentit a dir mai "nombre fi", a no ser que es refereixi al número Phi (pronunciat "fi"), que és un número irracional, 1.618... i decimals infinits.


----------



## Eva Maria

ernest_ said:


> Hola Eva,
> 
> No ho havia sentit a dir mai "nombre fi", a no ser que es refereixi al número Phi (pronunciat "fi"), que és un número irracional, 1.618... i decimals infinits.


 
Ernest,

Gràcies per respondre'm!

Doncs sí que es tracta del nombre "phi" (pronunciat "fi") i també conegut com "nombre auri". Veig que també es pot escriure "nombre fi" ("número fi" en castellà)

Segons he llegit "phi" o "fi" es la inicial del nom de l'escultor Fidies.

EM


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> Hola Eva,
> 
> No ho havia sentit a dir mai "nombre fi", a no ser que es refereixi al número Phi (pronunciat "fi"), que és un número irracional, 1.618... *3.14159...* i decimals infinits.


 
Ets de lletres, eh?


----------



## Dixie!

RIU said:


> Ets de lletres, eh?



1.618 és el número phi:

http://goldennumber.net/
http://www.mcs.surrey.ac.uk/Personal/R.Knott/Fibonacci/phi.html


----------



## chics

Hola a tots!

RIU, ets confons! Una cosa és el *número "pi"*, de la lletra grega "pi", que sí és 3,1416... i un altre de molt diferent és el *número àuric, el phi* (de la lletra grega _fi _majúscula, que és com el símbol de conjunt buit).

Ambdós números són irracionals i infinits, per cert.

El *nombre fi* més que en matemàtiques (on no és gaire més que una curiositat) és molt important en disseny, en arts i per tant després també en història. És conegut sobretot per la *proporció/relació àurea*, utilitzat desde fa milers d'anys (egipcis, etc.) fins als nostres dies (la proporció dels costats dels DNI, de les fotos i postals, dels sobres, etc.). 

Ja per als romans era la _proporció perfecta_, utilitzada en tot el que podien, també en les distribucions i estructures en pintura, etc. Da Vinci li va donar el nom de "nombre d'or". Els fotògrafs actuals encara l'utilitzen per a les proporcions i distribucions dels diferents elements, etc.

En matemàtica avançada es veu que és una relació que apareix en la natura. En parlem del *nombre àuric*, mai del _fi_. Sobretot perque la lletra _fi_ (tant la minúsvula com la majúscula) es fan servir per a tantes coses que si diem "fi" això seria l'últim en que pensèssim. Com diu l'Ernest es tracta del *1,6...* exactament és l'arrel quadrada de [1/2(1+arrel_quadrada_de_5)].

Salut!


----------



## chics

Ah, Eva, nombre _fi _(com _fino_, en castellà) no l'he sentit mai de la vida en mates. A més, si és un nombre finit aquest de fet és més "groser" que un d'infinit.


----------



## RIU

*ESTIC ENFONSAT EN LA MES PROFUNDA MISÈRIA.* 

Per que ·#$&/'""2@ no llegaixo be? Per que es dilluns? Per que soc burro? Es més provable que sigui això, malauradament -em refereixo a burro, es clar.

Milers de milions de disculpes. 

Encara soc a temps d'esborrar el meu misssatge, però prefereixo que romangui aquí per demostrar la meva estupidesa. Altrament no serviria de res.

Disculpeu de nou la cagada suprema que he protagonitzat.

Algú coneix un _pediatra_ de renom?


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> Tens el número 2.




Encara et guanyaré.
Ara que tot ha acabat tan bé, i perdoneu que sigui pesada... Eva, has esclarit el dubte? Ho has arreglat? La frase 





> "Nombre fi" és equivalent a "nombre finit"


 *no és veritat* si el "nombre fi" és el 1,6... Ha de referir-se a una altra cosa.
Per començar, el fi no és finit i per continuar n'hi ha molts, de nombres finits (una quantitat infinita, hehe) a part de -que no és, però suposant que ho fos- el fi. I sent punyeteros, reitero que el nombre en qüestió no és molt superconegut de la ostia com "fi"...

No serà una proposta d'abreviació de _*fi*nit_? 
Vaaale, és cutre, però és l'únic que se m'acut.

Senyores i senyors, l'espectacle ha començat! 
Hagan juego, señores... ¿propuestas? ¿comentarios? Todos tienen premio...​


----------



## Eva Maria

chics said:


> Encara et guanyaré.
> Ara que tot ha acabat tan bé, i perdoneu que sigui pesada... Eva, has esclarit el dubte? Ho has arreglat? La frase *no és veritat* si el "nombre fi" és el 1,6... Ha de referir-se a una altra cosa.
> Per començar, el fi no és finit i per continuar n'hi ha molts, de nombres finits (una quantitat infinita, hehe) a part de -que no és, però suposant que ho fos- el fi. I sent punyeteros, reitero que el nombre en qüestió no és molt superconegut de la ostia com "fi"...
> 
> No serà una proposta d'abreviació de _*fi*nit_?
> Vaaale, és cutre, però és l'únic que se m'acut.
> 
> Senyores i senyors, l'espectacle ha començat!​
> Hagan juego, señores... ¿propuestas? ¿comentarios? Todos tienen premio...​


 

Chics,

Hahahaha! És que ets un nervi! Doncs a mi m'encanten les teves expressives i coloristes parrafades!

Vet aquí la 

HISTORIA D'UNA XIMPLERIA

Al principi vaig caure a la trampa i em pensava que "nombre fi" havia de ser un error tipogràfic i que en realitat era un "nombre finit", però després, en rellegir:

"Amb la lectura, l’alumne s’ha d’adonar que la successió de Fibonacci és present en gairebé tots els camps de la ciència. Cal parlar de la relació d’aquesta successió amb el nombre fi i es pot suggerir als nois i noies que investiguin sobre el tema."

ho vaig veure més o menys clar (tot s'ha de dir!) Perquè amb la successió del tal Fi-bonacci només es por fer servir el "nombre fi" (que ara s'escriu així a les orientacions didàctiques i solucionaris de l'ESO!)

FI DE LA RUCADA

EM


----------

